# LO's urine smells of fish?! Help!



## MissR

LO had a mcdonalds fish finger happy meal yesterday as a treat, she doesnt eat fish very often and last night her breath stunk of fish and her nappy today has reeked of it. It smells awful! Her breath no longer smells, its just her urine. Is this normal after eating fish or is this something i should be concerned about? X


----------



## BunnyN

If it has gone by tommorow i wouldn't worry too much. What you eat can make your urine smell funny. If it doesn't go away then maybe get her checked incase there is another cause.


----------



## randomrach

My LO eats fish 2-3 times a week, I don't usually notice it in her urine but her poop nappies always smell fishy :sick: doesn't sound like anything to worry about but maybe your LO didn't drink enough that day aswell? My LO drinks 6-7 cups of milk/water/juice a day.


----------



## BunnyN

I think what makes one persons breath/ urine smell funny will not always be the same for another person because it depends on how your body processes that food.


----------



## XJessicaX

Its bacterial vaginosis most likely.


----------



## _jellybean_

I'd call the doctor


----------



## BunnyN

XJessicaX said:


> Its bacterial vaginosis most likely.

Could be but i've heared of other people who's urine smells of fish when they eat fish. If it doesn't go away get it checked though.


----------



## xprincessx

Callum doesn't eat fish so I haven't had any personal experience but i'd maybe ask the doctor anyway. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and probably is related to the food she ate but better to check IMO x


----------



## MiniKiwi

My LO eats quite a lot of fish and I remember the first time she had fish, her wet nappy stunk of it the next day. My SIL also mentioned that to me, that her two girls urine would smell of fish after they'd eaten it. So I think it's normal :shrug: we've had plenty of fishy smelling wees around here!

If it lasts more than a day or so or you notice other symptoms then get her checked out but I would definitely blame the mcdonalds for this.


----------



## Birdling

My LO also has this after eating white fish, and, to be honest, so do I :blush:

It always goes within 36 hours. 

Asparagus is another culprit :haha:


----------



## JASMAK

Oh funny! I didn't know fish did that, but have heard of asparagus and vitamins. Could be you have a super sensitive sniffer too? Maybe others wouldn't notice? I have a good sniffer too.


----------



## MissR

Thanks everyone.... she is back to smelling normal now. Must have just been the fish affecting her! At least i know not to feed her fish if im taking her anywhere important lol! 

Jasmak.... love the word sniffer for nose! Made me giggle :) xx


----------



## babyjan

No experience with this but I would get it checked out if it still continues x

Just saw your update, glad all is ok now :)


----------



## JASMAK

MissR said:


> Thanks everyone.... she is back to smelling normal now. Must have just been the fish affecting her! At least i know not to feed her fish if im taking her anywhere important lol!
> 
> Jasmak.... love the word sniffer for nose! Made me giggle :) xx

LOL...glad everything is as it should be. :thumbup:


----------



## liz1985

My lo had fish at lunch and his wee smelt of fish tonight. Im not concerned. If it carries on or theres other symptoms then id check with doctor.


----------



## suzib76

XJessicaX said:


> Its bacterial vaginosis most likely.

Bacterial vaginosis is as it says, the bacteria in the vagina. Doesn't affect the smell of urine 

I would say it's prob the fish but if it still smells after a day to see the doc


----------



## XJessicaX

suzib76 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Its bacterial vaginosis most likely.
> 
> Bacterial vaginosis is as it says, the bacteria in the vagina. Doesn't affect the smell of urine
> 
> I would say it's prob the fish but if it still smells after a day to see the docClick to expand...

Incorrect.

"In women, urine odour may actually originate from the vagina, indicating an underlying vaginal infection. One of the more common causes of vaginal infection, bacterial vaginosis, gives rise to a fishy odor which can be mistaken for a strong urine smell. In most cases when bacterial vaginosis is present, there will be other symptoms including vaginal itching and burning along with the odour"


----------



## suzib76

XJessicaX said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Its bacterial vaginosis most likely.
> 
> Bacterial vaginosis is as it says, the bacteria in the vagina. Doesn't affect the smell of urine
> 
> I would say it's prob the fish but if it still smells after a day to see the docClick to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> "In women, urine odour may actually originate from the vagina, indicating an underlying vaginal infection. One of the more common causes of vaginal infection, bacterial vaginosis, gives rise to a fishy odor which can be mistaken for a strong urine smell. In most cases when bacterial vaginosis is present, there will be other symptoms including vaginal itching and burning along with the odour"Click to expand...

What I said was not incorrect at all :shrug:

The op said the URINE smelt fishy. What you have quoted is in the instance where the source of the smell is mistaken.


----------

